# Camera Suggestions?



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

I am looking to buy a new camera for under $300 that includes manual functions, great macro, wide angle, and wonderful image quality. I can not afford a DSLR, so please suggest to me a digital point and shoot. I wish for SLR, but it won't be happening for several years. I wish there were sites that sorted all the P&S that had manual functions, but they don't so I need ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/panasonic/dmc_fz35-review

I like this one, I got it for <$300 w/ supplier discount... can probably be had for about the same now on street/online camera vendors...

It does lots and lots of things pretty well and is pretty easy to use. It does full auto, several automated scenes, A, S and full manual modes as well. Shutter lag is lots shorter than w/ the Canon ELPH it replaced. It also can shoot just over 2 hours of AVCHD lite format HD video w/ a 16GB SDHC card.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

That looks like a great camera but i dont think its accurate. I have the Fz28k and it has face recognition, in that comparison its saying that my camera doesn't have face recognition when it really does.


----------



## dodohead (Dec 2, 2009)

when people ask me for camera advice, i tell them they cant go wrong with canon or nikon.. most of the time. i was checking out the sd780 for myself because it has HD video, plus its black and slim. 

i use a canon sd700 which is a pretty old camera but it works well. its a really trusty pocket cam. i use a sd850 sometimes too for video. from my experience however... theyre pushing too many megapixels out of little tiny sensors on these cameras. they need lots of light to work well, and even still, wont be on par with a dslr.

i just sold my canon 20d for $300 actually. but you want a new one right? i also have a 10d and 40d. i keep the 10d for sentimental reasons, but i never use it. i suppose you dont want a used dslr? theres some pretty good prices out there. 

the canon g9, g10, g11 is a happy medium between a point and shoot and dslr. i havent kept up on prices lately. but they take pretty good pictures from what i've heard. if i had money, i'd probably buy a few lenses and another dslr body but since im pretty broke, it'll have to wait..


----------



## MaxImage (Apr 23, 2010)

It's a challenge to find many point and shoots with full manual capabilities under the $300 price point, however, there are indeed some:

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX580
Canon SD120 IS
Canon SX200 IS

To name a few. There may be others as well that offer full manual control, but keep in mind that true low light ability will be sacrificed in many models available at this price point. Additionally, true macro capabilities are very limited in non-SLR cameras as macro capabilities depend more on the lens structure rather than the processor. To elaborate further on this, while there are many SLR lens that have macro abilities, there are also true macro lenses with a 1:1 aspect ratio that can also serve telephoto purposes too. But their job first and foremost would be that of a macro lens. 

In other words, keep in mind that there are many inherent limitations that come with this price point and the features to be hand. A good site to start your research is dpreview.com. Click on the "Buying Guide" link on the left navigation frame, then "features search". On the next page, choose the "yes" options under both the "Aperture Priority" and "Shutter Priority" settings. While this is not indicative of FULL manual control, they allow some level of manual control. The 3 models listed above offer FULL manual control at a sub-$300 price and at the time of this writing are all still available on the market. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

I ended up getting the SX200 IS, I'm excited but a little scared at the same time. Hopefully I can just learn how to use it properly to bring out its full potential, since it had pretty good reviews though som complained of the picture quality. No one really mentioned testing out the manual functions for this camera.


----------



## wahaneebelly (May 26, 2010)

If you have the budget, go for the Sony WX1, its the best compact camera today.

Pros
-best low light performance for its size (ultra compact)
-best performance (focusing, startup, lowest shutter lag)
-5x OIS zoom,
-fantastic movie recording mode- HD (720p)
-24mm wide angle lens, widest in ultracompact category
-good battery life.


----------



## jakson_drew (Jan 13, 2011)

I purchased Canon SX30IS camera as a replacement for my Panasonic FZ-35. After having taken a few hundred pictures - including some side-by-side comparisons with the FZ35, here is my impression.

The canon image processor is much better at color balance and overall image capture than the FZ35 - images are brighter and so capture more details otherwise lost in shadow or just a tendency the FZ35 has towards gray-scale processing in order to get the excellent sharpness the FZ35 is known for.

It has some good Point Like large zoom, stylish DSLR style body, "miniature" setting, slightly larger LCD screen of 2.7" vs. the 2.5" in the SX20is (hardly noticeable), a slightly quieter lens extender motor (I couldn't tell the difference), a hotshoe for external flash, and a tether now comes on the lens cap (thank god!). And really, that's about it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Aelyph Finrel,

You should do fine with a Canon Powershot. I did this shot with a Canon SX110-IS:


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Canon SD95 offers the most manual control of the compact PS. In terms of the PS world stick with panasonic and canon. Stay AWAY from Nikon PS, can't for the life of me figure out why they can't get it right... they do make decent SLRs tho


----------



## Anderson11 (Jan 9, 2013)

I highly suggest the Canon Rebel XT it is a pretty old camera and it is perfect for a beginner it is what i use it is simple, durable, and is awesome i am pretty sure it is about $200 or cheaper and i suggest buying a used one i promise you will fall in love with it good luck...


----------

